# 1950's Schwinn Question



## pezsox (Sep 4, 2019)

My mother-in-laws family was given these 2 bikes in the 60's and she asked me to do some research on them for her. As far as she knows they have been in her garage for the last 2 years, and previously only had new tires put on them. I ran a cross reference of the serial #'s but still had a few questions. I just joined this forum so please let me know if i posted in the wrong spot! lol

Using the Serial Number lookup on https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html there are two possible dates for the boys bike frame.
Serial #N39946
Streamliner - Built: 10/14 to 10/25 of 1954 or Built: 09/21 to 09/24 of 1956 (Schwinn used this number twice apparently)
Any idea of which year this could be?

Using the Serial Number lookup on https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html there are two possible dates for the girls bike frame.
Serial #E/F 37634 (cant tell exactly without removing wheel)
I believe a Meteor or Leader - Built: 9/16-9/19 or 11/4-11/8 of 1952 
Any idea which model this could be?

She wanted me to try and sell them for her or at the very least look into getting her some more info for her. Thanks for any help.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 4, 2019)

The site you used for serial # is wrong as often as it is right. The girl's bike is a 1952 and the boy's is 1954. Both are in the condition most collectors like to find them - mostly original and un-restored. The boy's bike has the wrong seat and the girl's bike has the wrong grips. Everything else appears to be correct. I will defer offering an estimate of value to others with more knowledge than me, they will chime in.


----------



## pezsox (Sep 4, 2019)

is the girls a Meteor or a Leader? I have only gone by paint schemes and headlight in thinking it is one of the 2


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 4, 2019)

It is a Leader - has truss rods and Delta fenderlight. By the way, leave them dirty & dusty if you're planning to sell.


----------



## pezsox (Sep 4, 2019)

She was hoping to sell to someone in the Northwest so we didn't have to mess with shipping and boxing them. No clue as to what they are worth or actually what they were up to this point. So far, you have given me more than I knew before! lol. They have downsized and would like to clear up the space. I wasn't sure about lights, baskets, seats, grips, pedals, etc.. and I am sure that all affects the price. I do appreciate any help.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 4, 2019)

The baskets are add ons that really don't affect the value one way or other. A woman in Canada was seeking an estimate on an almost identical pair she was seeking to buy. I told her the girl's was worth between $350. - $500. and the boy's was between $400. - $600. Naturally someone chimed in that I was crazy and had estimated way too high. I based it on the condition, originality and features. Hers both had locking springer front forks, nice S-2 wheels, nice rear racks, decent chrome and nice chain guards. You're right about location being very important concerning value, and west coast bikes (especially California) do really well. I'm not sure about WA. I'm pretty sure others will see your post and offer advice & assistance, you might even get a local sale offer. Good luck to you.


----------



## pezsox (Sep 4, 2019)

I wish I had the tanks on these things, I am guessing those are the most expensive parts.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 4, 2019)

The deluxe Streamliner did come with tanks and fender light. Not sure of the Leader. They are complete as they sit.


----------



## pezsox (Sep 4, 2019)

Would anyone have an opinion on value? Is there anything else glaringly missing or easily replaceable?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2019)

That Rocket Ray light on the girls bike belongs on the Streamliner, the girls bike had a torpedo light. Also the name Leader or Meteor were not used in 1952 and I think Pat has his catalogs mixed up on that bike history site. He says the Leader was from 51 thru 53 but that's not correct.


----------



## pezsox (Sep 4, 2019)

GTs58 - Would you know by serial # what years and models these are?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2019)

pezsox said:


> GTs58 - Would you know by serial # what years and models these are?




Serial numbers don't tell you too much. The date associated with the serial number is the date that number was stamped on the frame component. The frame and then the bike was built sometime after that date. In most cases the serial with the stamping date will tell you what period the bike was built unless it has a December or November stamping date. Only way to tell what model it is from the paint scheme, type of frame and it's components and decals if they are original to the bike.


----------

